# lo que más rabia te dé



## pernileta

Como diriais en italiano "lo que te de mas rabia" ???
es que no se me ocurre una frase hecha en italiano que equivalga a esta.


----------



## irene.acler

Quello che ti fa arrabbiare di più?


----------



## lily57

Quello che più mi fa rabbia è che...


----------



## pernileta

Non ha questo significato, scusate potevo fare un esempio.
"que quieres macarrones o espaguettis??"
"lo que te dé mas rabia"
Io direi è uguale, per mè uguale, mi va bene tutto. Però non so magari mi sfugge una frase uguale in italiano


----------



## lily57

Lo siento!!!
Ci riprovo: Fa lo stesso. Che te ne pare?


----------



## irene.acler

Quello che vuoi te.
Quello che va bene a te.
Como vuoi (te).


----------



## la italianilla

pernileta said:


> Non ha questo significato, scusate potevo fare un esempio.
> "que quieres macarrones o espaguettis??"
> "lo que te dé mas rabia"
> Io direi è uguale, per mè uguale, mi va bene tutto. Però non so magari mi sfugge una frase uguale in italiano



Quindi questo "lo que te dé mas rabia" può considerarsi come una variante del "da igual"??


----------



## pernileta

si
Quindi siete d'accordo con me sul fatto che non esiste una frase uguale( o simile) in italiano??


----------



## irene.acler

Una traduzione letterale dell'espressione spagnola non ha nulla a che vedere con il senso che assume in questo contesto, per cui secondo me è molto molto difficile trovare un'espressione corrispondente...sigo pensando!!


----------



## la italianilla

pernileta said:


> si
> Quindi siete d'accordo con me sul fatto che non esiste una frase uguale( o simile) in italiano??





irene.acler said:


> Una traduzione letterale dell'espressione spagnola non ha nulla a che vedere con il senso che assume in questo contesto, per cui secondo me è molto molto difficile trovare un'espressione corrispondente...sigo pensando!!



Concordo con irene, nel senso che cercare una perfetta corrispondenza di tutti i "dichos coloquiales" ...non sempre è possibile.
Potrebbe tradursi con "fa lo stesso", "quello che preferisci" ecc ma una corrispondenza quasi letterale...sinceramente non mi viene in mente.
Comunque ti ringrazio per questo 3D, non conoscevo assolutamente quest'espressione, e mi sembra molto utile. 
Una curiosità: ho visto che stai a Barcellona...si tratta di un detto ristretto alla Cataluña o è diffuso in tutta la Spagna?


----------



## irene.acler

Nemmeno io conoscevo questa espressione, ed è veramente molto interessante!


----------



## Cristina.

È diffuso in tutta la Spagna, almeno la penso così.
Siéntate donde más rabia te dé! = siéntate donde quieras.
Elige el que más rabia te dé! = elige el que quieras.
Aquí está bien traducido .(posts 5 y 7)
Faltan :
Andremo dove vuoi . (vamos a donde más rabia te dé = donde tú quieras) In inglese sarebbero 8 lettere.
Siediti dove vuoi (siéntate donde más rabia te dé)
Puede irse cuando más rabia le dé!.  Non si usa quasi mai, suona bruttino.
Vieni quando vuoi. (= ven cuando más rabia te dé) -> Con cuando no se suele usar mucho, la verdad sea dicha.
In inglese sarebbero 8 lettere.


----------



## Neuromante

Aquí es de uso común.


----------



## la italianilla

Neuromante said:


> Aquí es de uso común.





Cristina. said:


> È diffuso in tutta la Spagna, almeno la penso così.
> Siéntate donde más rabia te dé! = siéntate donde quieras.
> Elige el que más rabia te dé! = elige el que quieras.
> Aquí está bien traducido .(posts 5 y 7)
> Faltan :
> Andremo dove vuoi . (vamos a donde más rabia te dé = donde tú quieras) In inglese sarebbero 8 lettere.
> Siediti dove vuoi (siéntate donde más rabia te dé)
> Puede irse cuando más rabia le dé!.  Non si usa quasi mai, suona bruttino.
> Vieni quando vuoi. (= ven cuando más rabia te dé) -> Con cuando no se suele usar mucho, la verdad sea dicha.
> In inglese sarebbero 8 lettere.



Grazie per le risposte! Il link è molto interessante! In un esempio tratto dal link del forum spagnolo-inglese postato da Cristina:



> -¿A qué candidato vamos a votar para el consejo escolar?
> -Al que más rabia te dé. ->  *quello che ti pare!* ci potrebbe star bene!


----------



## traduttrice

También en Argentina es de uso común. Les dejo un ejemplo dicho por mi doctora: _*"tomá una pastilla por día... en el momento que más bronca te dé" (o "en el momento que tengas más bronca)*_

Entonces quedamos en "quello che ti pare?" Algunas veces cuando respondo de esa manera, me parece ser poco cortés.


----------



## la italianilla

traduttrice said:


> También en Argentina es de uso común. Les dejo un ejemplo dicho por mi doctora: _*"tomá una pastilla por día... en el momento que más bronca te dé" (o "en el momento que tengas más bronca)*_
> 
> Entonces quedamos en "quello che ti pare?" Algunas veces cuando respondo de esa manera, me parece ser poco cortés.



No traduttrice, intendevo dire che, in quell'esempio che ho tratto dal link postato da Cristina, "quello che ti pare!" potrebbe esser una buona traduzione in quel contesto (detto con un tono "morbido"....secondo me ci potrebbe stare!)
In generale dipende sempre dal tono con cui vengono dette le cose, però dire "quello che ti pare!" con un tono un pochino più "nervoso" (con un sottointeso:_ Ma fai quello che vuoi - tanto non mi cambia nulla/non me ne frega/ non sono interessato alla cosa_) potrebbe assumere la sfumatura a cui fai riferimento te.
Tutte le proposte fatte precedentemente, mi sembrano andar bene:

fa lo stesso
come vuoi (te)
per me è lo stesso
è uguale
per me va bene qualunque cosa
quello che vuoi / quello che ti pare 

Possono esser intercambiabili o scelti come meglio richiede il testo a seconda del contesto (tranquillo, un po' meno tranquillo, nervoso ecc)
Ciao!


----------



## Cristina.

Como habéis dicho, no todas las expresiones idiomáticas españolas tienen equivalente en italiano, y viceversa. Lo mismo ocurre con los refranes, algunos de los cuales se adaptan más o menos por similitud.
[…]


----------



## pernileta

La verdad es que lo he escrito yo mal. Lo siento
So che non tutti i detti o i proverbi hanno una corrispondenza esatta. Però volevo vedere se conoscevate qualcuno simile!!
mi è piaciuta la "discussione"
grazie a tutti
Ciao


----------



## housecameron

traduttrice said:


> Entonces quedamos en "quello che ti pare?" Algunas veces cuando respondo de esa manera, me parece ser poco cortés.


 
Sono d'accordo, tra tutte le alternative proposte questa mi sembra la meno valida.
Ricorda troppo _fa' come ti pare! _


----------



## licinio

irene.acler said:


> Quello che vuoi te TU.
> Quello che va bene a te.
> Como vuoi (te TU).


 
¡¡¡Noooooo!!! Lo siento pero no puedo evitarlo... ya que me da mucha rabia. "Tu" es sujeto, "te" es objeto directo.


----------



## Cecilio

Io non ricordo aver sentito questa espresione in spagonolo, forse alcuna volta ma non è per niente abituale. Almeno dove io abito non si usa appena.  Si direbbero altre cose: "siéntate donde quieras/donde te dé la gana/donde te plazca/donde te parezca".


----------



## sophiagobel

Varias sobra la misma,
- Sin duda es un coloquialismo y se usa en contextos de gran informalidad. En cuanto a su extensión, ya leí que se usa en España (si bien en Valencia reportaron no conocerlo) y en Argentina. Confirmo que en Cuba también se usa.
- En cuanto a la acotación gramatical, acoto: Tú (con acento) efectivamente es sujeto, pero al menos en castellano, en esta frase "te" es complemento indirecto y no directo. 
- La frase está acuñada como "lo que más rabia te dé" y así se usa, pero no sería incorrecto "lo que te dé más rabia".
- En realidad, no siempre coinciden literalmente este tipo de frases en otros idiomas. Pero siempre habrá un equivalente de sentido y es lo que hay que buscar, y no aferrarnos a una equivalencia literal.
Saludos


----------

